# 3 eyed mutant walleye caught.



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like one of the 50 plus inbreed cats running around my mother Inlaws house


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

That one had an "EYE" out for fisherman


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Waxdart said:


> Came out of Lake Nipissing.
> 
> http://m.baytoday.ca/content/news/details.aspx?c=57378



Ah so it's a Canadian eye...now that clears things up...:lol:

Although the article calls it a pickerel


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

It's a periscope.


----------



## Wurm Slinger (Dec 10, 2013)

According to the article not the only freak in them there waters.


----------



## slambam35 (Feb 14, 2003)

Thing has a periscope on it!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Crazy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

